# Halo Wars



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Is anyone going to bother to get halo wars because it is a totaly different type of game to any of the other halo game. Unlike the rest of the halo trilogy, you control an army of marines and vehicles from a space station to destroy the covenant army. I speak for all people that have played halo 3 on Xbox Live when i say that halo 3 was one of the best games on the 360 EVER. Although i am quite new to the xbox it was the first game i was hooked on. Before, i played on the PS3 for about 1.5 years and was hooked on Cod4 for ages. When Cod5 came out it was a huge disappointment due to the grapics and overall gameplay. I also think the maps were rubbish coz of the lack of detail put into them. Back to the point i have played to Demo of Halo wars over xbox live marketplace and it was relatively good, the graphics were no that great but expected. 

Oh and one more thing cant w8 till Halo ODST comes out in august hopefully!!
If you have any thoughts place reply!! 

From an eager to learn Newbie!!

Mr Face Jr


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

I picked up Halo Wars last friday. I bought it after playing the demo. I avoided nearly all of this type of game so far (red altert, LOR etc) on xbox because I used to play C&C on the PC and felt this format generally bennefits from a keyboard and mouse. Which I still think is true however, I found the controls pretty good and the graphics nice. IMo its a very playable game. I'm only on mission 5 so not had much game time but so far im enjoying it. Its quite good fun controlling spartans/ worthogs that we are used to seing in the First person shooter style translating over into this format. I like it. It's making a welcome break from my current crop of FPS's - left4dead, COD5, Gears 2 etc. I would recommend it.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I wanted to get Halo Wars, but had to buy BOLT instead. SWMBO and all that!!!! :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've hardly seen my son since last Friday because of this game.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I love it in fact its the main game i play right now. Got cod5 www and gears2 for XMas and hardly touched them or halo3 since i got it. The xbox live is some one on one I've had 2 hour games which is intense.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

think i might give this a bash. loved the old command and conquer games.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

panama said:


> think i might give this a bash. loved the old command and conquer games.


You'll not be sorry, drop me a game invite once your up and running, not played it for a few weeks so it might level the field.

When it came out, the UK got it ahead of the states so for a short while I was ranked 300 out of 10,000 and everything was very warm and freindly, then the it went global and all of a sudden you have kids shouting obscenitys, rushing and poor sportsmanship , ie people quitting games as soon as they think they might lose etc.

Still a great game.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow people still on this thread, the first thread i put up i think. I dont really rate Halo wars. Halo 3 and Cod4 are still the best games in the world. lol


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mr Face Jr said:


> Wow people still on this thread, the first thread i put up i think. I dont really rate Halo wars. Halo 3 and Cod4 are still the best games in the world. lol


Cod4 rules, think I burned myself out on it though, nice to hae a change, big on Guitar heros too at the mojo


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Eventually got Halo Wars. My verdict: PI$H!!!!!! Played it for a couple of hours, ejected it and it is not sitting collecting dust! Waste of bl00dy money!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Needs a clean said:


> Eventually got Halo Wars. My verdict: PI!!!!!! Played it for a couple of hours, ejected it and it is not sitting collecting dust! Waste of bl00dy money!!!


give you a tenner for it.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> Eventually got Halo Wars. My verdict: PI!!!!!! Played it for a couple of hours, ejected it and it is not sitting collecting dust! Waste of bl00dy money!!!


You play online???, the main game does suck a bit, though the cut scenes are good, especially the Spartans going into action against a bunch of elites.

On line is the way to get the best out of it...


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Never played it online. Will have to give it a go and see what its like.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Needs a clean said:


> Never played it online. Will have to give it a go and see what its like.


My gamer tag is the same as my user name here mate so send me an invite next time you want a ago..


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i got this today and I'm in love. if only you could buy a vulture in real life. I'll get used to it a bit more and we'll have a blast online eh?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Crystal Finish said:


> i got this today and I'm in love. if only you could buy a vulture in real life. I'll get used to it a bit more and we'll have a blast online eh?


Deffo mate, Play the real game, the movie cut scenes are awsome, wait till you get to the Spartans taking on elites one on one, its like the moment you first see optimus Prime in Transformers .....

Roll on the Halo Movie.

You play Halo 3 Online??.


----------

